# 42mm Zhanchi problem! Help!



## Aston (Sep 8, 2012)

Help! 42mm Zhanchi promblems! I just got my 42mm Zhanchi in the mail today... but while assembling the core, I couldn't seem to get the screws in enough, causing the screwhead to pop up out of the center piece. This means I can't put the caps on. If I try to screw it in further, It goes past the center of the core making it so the other screws can't get "fully" in. Do I have the wrong screws? Wrong core? Wrong springs? Please help.


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 8, 2012)

Aston said:


> Help! 42mm Zhanchi promblems! I just got my 42mm Zhanchi in the mail today... but while assembling the core, I couldn't seem to get the screws in enough, causing the screwhead to pop up out of the center piece. This means I can't put the caps on. If I try to screw it in further, It goes past the center of the core making it so the other screws can't get "fully" in. Do I have the wrong screws? Wrong core? Wrong springs? Please help.



Crazybadcuber had the same problem look at 3:40 part of this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JPW8_lQOQa8


----------



## Aston (Sep 8, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> Crazybadcuber had the same problem look at 3:40 part of this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JPW8_lQOQa8



I watched around 3:40... He didn't seem to have that problem, he was just stating that the screws are not mini.


----------



## mtravilla (Sep 8, 2012)

Did you put all the pieces in? Because the thing is that in order to fully assemble the cube, you have to assemble the cube with really loose tensions. I thought using CrazyBadCuber Zhanchi assembly method would work, but it does not work for the 42 mm as much. Once you put all the pieces in the cube, you can tighten the cube and the screws will fit in properly. There's nothing wrong with the stuff you had. It's just that no one had a good tutorial to assemble the Dayan Zhanchi. I might consider creating an assembly video if you need more help. Hope this helps out.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Sep 8, 2012)

Contact the seller, the screws are too long. Difference is hard to see but mistakes happen.

I am still working with my seller, as my shorter screws are STILL too long.


----------



## Aston (Sep 8, 2012)

I don't think that's the issue here. My screws wont fit in at full tension. They interact at the center of the core.


----------



## mtravilla (Sep 8, 2012)

Aston said:


> I don't think that's the issue here. My screws wont fit in at full tension. They interact at the center of the core.



Do you know how long the screw is?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Sep 8, 2012)

That is the problem then.. if they touch at the center of the core, then they are too long. They should have room to spare after all.


----------



## mtravilla (Sep 8, 2012)

Idk, my screws were just fine. I thought they were too long, but trust me, they're just fine. Like I said before you want to assemble the cube with really loose tensions and you should worry about putting the center caps last. Just assemble the cube minus the center caps. Once you have the cube assembled, tighten the tensions and you should be able to put the center caps in. I could do a video tutorial if you want.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Sep 8, 2012)

I did that. No fit. It happens


----------



## cubeone (Sep 8, 2012)

I have a different problem. I stripped the thread when I was trying to screw in one of the centerpieces.


----------



## mtravilla (Sep 8, 2012)

Kattenvriendin said:


> I did that. No fit. It happens



Hmm, it's just hard to assemble this cube because it so darn small and I have really big hands. Idk I was able to assemble the cube, but I messed up my core in the process of thinking that the center caps won't fit. However, I still think the screws should be the same. Is there any way you can measure the screw or show the picture? Also, where did you get you cube?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 8, 2012)

Aston, I had the same problem. When you come to assemble the puzzle you realise you can't because the screws are in way too far.
Unscrew all the screws a lot, assemble, then retension.


----------



## Aston (Sep 8, 2012)

What I ended up doing was taking out the washers, allowing just enough room for the caps to go on snugly.


----------



## TheTurtleman9 (Sep 9, 2012)

If you have a metal file, you can file down the ends of the screws.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Sep 22, 2012)

*Disclaimer: do this at your own risk, I will not be responsible in case of ruining your cube when following this tip.*


Alrighty folks, I managed to sort out the mini zhanchi prob that I had with the caps not staying on. Had to put stuff aside due to other things to do, but today picked it back up.

Even though I was sent the shorter screws by the seller (Puzzleaddictions, great service by the way, really recommend) the screw would still stick out too far in the center piece for the cap to fit on.

I was convinced the screws were still too long, however, the screws are NOT the problem. If you tighten them up the caps fit on so the screw's length is not the issue, however if you want the tension looser the screw sometimes comes peeping out too far, which was the case with my 42mm zhanchi.

The reason is the springs in this case. The spring puts tension between the screw's flare and the bottom of the centerpiece. Basically these two push each other apart using the spring. Now if the spring's tension is too large then they get pushed apart too much, which results in the screw's head peeping out. 

To reduce the spring tension is easy. Just get a good fine point cutter (and I mean good, I ruined two inferior ones as these springs' metal is STRONG).

Both sides of the spring look the same (at least they did on mine), so you take the spring, and right below the end of the spring you cut, cutting off one loop. 

Here are two pics to illustrate what I mean:

Regular spring:


Spoiler











The same image with two colors on it. The yellow is the end of the spring, the red is where to cut:


Spoiler











Insert the cut off end into the centerpiece (so NOT facing the screw) and then put the screw back in and tension. If it still sticks out too far you might want to cut another bit off, don't cut off too much at once though, trial and error and you can't glue it back on 

Again, all this at your own risk of course, but it sorted things out just peachy for me :tu

Hopefully now the prob will be sorted for you as well.


----------



## CarlBrannen (Sep 24, 2012)

I've had great success cutting screws with the cut-off grinder wheel on a Dremel.

I like to make the cut ends flat so they don't cut into the washer / screw head. It just seems nicer that way, not sure if it matters.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Sep 25, 2012)

With what do you make them flat? Or do you mean when you are using that cut-off grinder wheel (can you post an image of that as google image gives me various results) you are cutting them off in the direction of the "flatness"?


----------



## cubeone (Oct 11, 2012)

My problem is that I stripped the thread when trying to screw in one of the centerpieces..... Is there anything I can do? Or do I have an un-fixable piece of junk now?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Oct 11, 2012)

You stripped the thread of... the core? Or?

If you stripped the core, I do believe some folk insert a wee bit of superglue into the core in other cases and then (when it is almost dry [not sure about this part) try and screw it in again, but do not hold me to that though, I have never tried it myself!

I'd say wait for the others to chime in, but I don't think you ruined things just yet


----------



## Cheese11 (Oct 18, 2012)

You could just cut the screws with a hack saw. I'm not sure if it'll work but it should. Just don't cut them too short!


----------

